

Ask YC: WoW items commodity exchange, why wouldn't it work? - andreyf
http://andreyf.tumblr.com/post/61389798/wow-stock-exchange

======
ram1024
because unlike a standard material commodity, a playing card's value can be
dramatically affected by whatever the publishing company decides to do to the
game. whether it be printing more of the card, releasing a new version of the
card that's more powerful, making that one obsolete, or even discontinuing the
game altogether.

i'm sure you COULD make something like this, but really with the value of the
item being intangible and largely based on emotional/prospective value, it'd
be hard to get traction with the idea...

<disclosure: i know nothing about WoW cards>

